# Can't connect to wireless network



## xaviermtb (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am currently connected to the internet through a model, that is connected to a wireless router, that is connected directly to my computer. The internet connection on this computer is fine. However when I try to go online on my other computer through a wireless connection it will not allow me to access the internet. Even though the signal strength is excellent is a pop up comes up and says there is *"limited to no connectivity."* Furthermore when I look to why this computer can not connect, it says *"This problem occured because the network did not assign a network address to the computer."* After reading this I attemped to "repair" the connection, only to receive another pop up that says, *"Windows could not repair the wireless connection because because it can not renew the IP address."* If anyone has any clue as to what the heck is going on, your help and support would be greatly appreciated.

Very Confused and Frustrated,
Mike


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

go into the router and remove any wireless secruity setting - than retry next to the router.

then also on the laptop do the following
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?
-----------------------------------------
then 
ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## xaviermtb (May 16, 2007)

I took off the security settings on the router

on the laptop...

Network adapter 
1394 net adapter 
netgear wG111 802.11g wireless USB2.0 adapter
Realtek RTL 8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

IPconfig/all
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LBJT3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-AA-02-EF

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111 802.11g Wireless USB2.
0 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-91-E3-D1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## scottishparis (May 14, 2007)

Try and manually configure your IP address. If you connect to your router it should tell you what range of IP addresses are available for you. 

Then do an ipconfig on a working IP to get the subnet and default gateway and see if that helps.


----------



## xaviermtb (May 16, 2007)

sorry,
I guess i'm not as advanced as you...how would I do that?


----------



## scottishparis (May 14, 2007)

On your working PC go Start>Run>cmd> ipconfig and take a note of your subnet mask and gateway. 

Connect to your router - the ip address is should be x.x.x.0 via your working Internet Explorer, within there depending on what your router is it will tell you what IP address range is. There will be some assigned depending on what computers you already have on the network. Pick a high number for starters. 

Then on your non working PC go Start>Settings>Network Connections> right click on your LAN connection>properties>General>Internet Protocol>Properties then select use IP address and type in your details.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There seems to be a problem with the wireless adapter or its driver (IP 0.0.0.0). Interesting thought that you got a Dhcp server and DNS assigned!

See if Netgear has an updated driver for the adapter on their web site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

An IP address of 0.0.0.0 usually indicates a problem with the NIC hardware, drivers, or perhaps a duplicate IP address detected on the network.

A starting point might be to power down the router and ALL the machines and other devices connected to the network, then turn on the router, wait a couple of minutes, and boot this laptop. See if it gets a valid IP address.


----------

